# Lightscribe (is there an up-to-date WiKi?)

## Ph0eniX

I'm trying to get lightscribe to work.  I emerged:

lightscribe

lacie-lightscribe-labeler

lightscribe-simplelabeler

Both packages are giving me "segmentation fault" when accessing the drive which is an Asus (DRW-1814BLT - lightscribe capable of course).  

I tried this WiKi but it seems ancient: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Lightscribe

Any ideas? 

Thanks!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DaggyStyle

will this work with an amd cpu? I've seen that it uses a intel package.

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> will this work with an amd cpu? I've seen that it uses a intel package.

 

I don't see why it wouldn't.  I do have an Intel CPU though (Q6600).

----------

## Ph0eniX

I installed Vista on the same system and lightscribe works perfectly fine in Windows.  What gives?

----------

## gruven

Lightscribe works on my Q6600 (~amd64 arch) just fine after installing the appropriate 32bit libs.

I didn't follow the wiki word-for-word, but I did pretty much what is recommended.  I just copied the ebuilds to my local overlay (to update the versions), digested them, and emerged them.

For reference I have the Asus DRW-2014L1T with Lightscribe.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *gruven wrote:*   

> Lightscribe works on my Q6600 (~amd64 arch) just fine after installing the appropriate 32bit libs.
> 
> I didn't follow the wiki word-for-word, but I did pretty much what is recommended.  I just copied the ebuilds to my local overlay (to update the versions), digested them, and emerged them.
> 
> For reference I have the Asus DRW-2014L1T with Lightscribe.

 

has anyone tried it on a amd cpu?

----------

